# Greetings! Colt Police Positive-ex cop gun



## DavidLaPell (Aug 6, 2011)

I picked up this little gem, it used to be a Troy, NY police department gun. It has been refinished, but the gun was cheap enough and the action is very nice. Can't wait to shoot it.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

nice, let us know how it shoots!


----------



## rgrundy (Jul 16, 2011)

I had a surplus one when I was a boy (had an Army Special too). Cut the front sight in half and widened the rear sight to get a better sight picture. It shot very well. It was back in the good old days when everyone threw their garbage that wouldn't burn along the county road near the river. We used to get the bottles and throw them in the river and shoot them with our revolvers. Can't get practice like that anymore and they don't trust children to have guns either. I lived in Vermont and the Adirondacks when I was younger. Went to Paul Smith's College of Forestry. Lots of fish and game then.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Congratulations, very nice.


----------

